# how to sand



## old folks (Mar 4, 2008)

I am cutting earrings and other small items out of corian and need a good way to sand them. I have been rubbing the items across sandpaper holding them in my hand but I am getting sore spots from sandpaper rubbing my fingers... please tell me there is a better way. How ?
Thanks as always.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 4, 2008)

Dremel tool?


----------



## Dario (Mar 4, 2008)

Can you make a custom sanding holder?  Done right, it will also give you better grip and control.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 4, 2008)

wear a glove?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 4, 2008)

purchase small sanding drums and use your drill press for power. Available in may grits and very inexpensive.


----------



## THarvey (Mar 4, 2008)

I use a small 1" C-clamp to hold small pieces of Corian for sanding.  The clamp gives me a larger area to hold and my hand does not tire as easy.

I have used a Dremel tool, but it does not give the finish I want.  I still hand sand with finer grits.


----------



## fernhills (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, when i make a CB on a modified slimline, i seem to pick the most unlikly sliver to use.  So i have either c/a them to a bigger block to hold to a disk sander,then cut them off, or double face taped them to a longer block to sand. Carl


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 4, 2008)

Double sided tape the parts to a flat (corian) board.  When done sanding, remove tape with chisel or solvent.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 4, 2008)

IF we are talking about the edges of the "jewelry", I retreat to the "Dremel" camp.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 4, 2008)

Never tried it yet, but I've been think about this for small pieces.







http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=46376


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 12, 2008)

The tumbler will round off edges and the items are tumbled.  I tumble rocks in a small tumbler and there is no controlling how much or where items will polish. I use a pair of forceps for holding small pieces to sand.  You can get them at Harbor Freight or from a uniform store that sells nursing supplies, from Lee Vally or even a thrift store.


----------



## tmhawk (Apr 12, 2008)

This is a Ring Clamp. Used by goldsmiths and silversmiths. Used for exactly what you're talking about. Rio Grande, or other silversmithing stores have these, BUT, take a look, you could make one very quickly.
Thanks,
Tony 
Gilbert, AZ


----------



## MobilMan (May 31, 2008)

Old folk.  Check out lapidary equip. [rock hounds] They hold the small rocks to be ground on the end on a lapping stick[?] with some black adheasive that hardens, but will break away when finished. Items can be held on the end of a 1/4 dowel stick safely.  May be a rock hound there in town that can help with this.  That's how they grind/finish small rocks into broches, earrings, ring settings easily.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 4, 2008)

Oldfolks, using the lapidary method might not work on Corian, for Lapidary use I use Dopping Wax which needs to be heated to about 170 F. to soften it, then use a Dowel swirled round in it to affix the material ( stone, Dichroic Glass, or piece of shell) same for some engraving work,but I'm not sure it would hold well to Corian, to remove it just place it in your freezer for about 30 min, thermal expansion/ contraction removes it nicely, I used to cut pieces of Trustone this way so perhaps it will hold to Corian, PM me with your address, and I'll send you some, an empty tuna can on a hot plate works as long as you don't over heat it.. [^][^]


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tmhawk_
> 
> This is a Ring Clamp. Used by goldsmiths and silversmiths. Used for exactly what you're talking about. Rio Grande, or other silversmithing stores have these, BUT, take a look, you could make one very quickly.
> Thanks,
> ...


That thing made me think 'clothespin'.


----------

